# Share your DIY Skiff Improvement Ideas



## Platticus (May 21, 2018)

I saw this on another forum, but wanted to see a skiff-focused version.

We all tweak things or build little things to make our boats better. What have you guys done (or plan on doing) to improve your skiff? 

I've got a few ideas in mind, but I'm always hesitant to drill into the fiberglass. So far I've wrapped my steering wheel for grip and to reduce glare, and then added some command strips so I can mount my tackle boxes up under the seat where they're out of the way but easily accessible. 

(If there's another thread on this already, please point me in the right direction)


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

Platticus said:


> I saw this on another forum, but wanted to see a skiff-focused version.
> 
> We all tweak things or build little things to make our boats better. What have you guys done (or plan on doing) to improve your skiff?
> 
> ...


Check out my Quest for perfection thread. There are a ton of great ideas from these great folks on here.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Here ya go.............

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/quest-for-perfection.51654/


----------



## Platticus (May 21, 2018)

Thanks NativeBone and Boatbrains. I saw that thread earlier and see some good thoughts in there. My idea for this thread was more of things that you have done or created to make your boat better. It seems the other thread is for things you like/dislike about your current boat setup.

For instance, I'm trying to find a better/easier way to attach fenders, and saw someone with some PVC attached to a fender line that is fitted perfectly so they can just stick the PVC in a side rod holder.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

If you have any kind of wind screen or can find a place under the gunnel or something, a square of seadek is great for storing flies and lures, rather than putting them back in the box all salty. It also provides a good place to rinse them off easily when you get home.

I'll try to think of a few more easy (or maybe not so easy) DIY mods.

I can say without a doubt that taking a few hundred bucks and a few weekends to completely rewire my boat was one of the best decisions I made, although I don't think that falls into the category of "clever DIY things".


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

bryson said:


> If you have any kind of wind screen or can find a place under the gunnel or something, a square of seadek is great for storing flies and lures, rather than putting them back in the box all salty. It also provides a good place to rinse them off easily when you get home.
> 
> I'll try to think of a few more easy (or maybe not so easy) DIY mods.
> 
> I can say without a doubt that taking a few hundred bucks and a few weekends to completely rewire my boat was one of the best decisions I made, although I don't think that falls into the category of "clever DIY things".


I second the patch of seadek or similar for hanging used flies. Best/cheapest thing I did on boat. Another thing lissome kind of step up onto platform so getting down is easy when fighting a fish.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Use this to make boat and trailer less appealing to theives


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

My entire skiff is DIY, if that counts, but it is so simple that I can't think of any creative additions that are worthy of mention. My trailer has been subject to my ingenuity.

My boat and trailer disappear behind my truck, so backing up was a challenge. I took the side bunks off my trailer because my boat never touches them, bent the post to 90 degrees and slid and bolted a ~5' piece of schedule 40 PVC conduit on to each one. I applied some reflective tap to the top so I can even see it when I am backing up in the dark. The kits to do the same thing are in Academy for around $100, but this used the existing materials, so I only had to spend $15-20 on a stick of 2.5" PVC (I think), a couple of end caps and reflective tape.

I then cut down one of the side bunks and moved the brackets so I could use it in place of the keel roller (kinda silly for a flat bottom boat) that supports my bow. I still need to buy a couple more brackets to add another bow support in addition to the first one. I keep trying to think of a cheap, but perfect, material for walk boards, but I may just have to buy the steel ones that are ready to bolt on. They are thinner than a plank of wood or fiberglass grating, so they won't interfere with the strake.

Nate


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Any pics?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I can get some.

Nate


----------

